# How to tame my four budgies



## birbteeth (Jul 21, 2018)

I have 4 adorable budgies that I’m having some trouble taming. They’re all fairly young. 2 of the females I got about 4 months ago and they were doing well I could get them to eat out of my hand and even hop on my finger. About two weeks ago I introduced two new birdies, a male and a female, into the others cage. my 2 older budgies became a bit more frightened and the best I can get is one will eat out of my hand. I need some general advice on how I can tame all 4. Thanks so much 🙂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The new budgies should have been quarantined before introducing them to the birds you already had.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

You also indicate you have one male in with three females. This is not recommended. When the birds come into condition, they are very likely to become territorial and aggressive. I would suggest you separate the new male and female into a different cage and house them separately on a permanent basis. You can, however, give all four supervised out-of-cage time together.

Additionally, you are going to need to be very vigilant in discouraging breeding. This is very important. Budgies do not need to breed to be happy.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Rearranging the cages frequently, and limiting the light they get to no more than 8 hours a day will help tremendously. 
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. 

With regard to Taming and Bonding - that takes a good deal of time and patience. Working with one bird at a time is often easiest. Please refer to the stickies in the Taming and Bonding Section of the forum for tips.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Taming and bonding takes a great deal of time and patience. The more birds you are working with, the more time it will take.*


----------

